# Strike Indicators



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I donated these to forum members who PM'd me...since then these same forum members have indicated via several public posts and others in PMs how pleased they are with this product. Including I've received PMs from others who have seen their buddies using them...to my knowledge and unfortunately these indicators are not currently available in Utah. I've been pimping these indicators to various stores here in Northern Utah and to well no avail as of yet...

So here's the link to the folks who make them.

http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html

The ones I donated are 'light' the manufactuer of them also provides an Ultra and Medium action indicator...we've used the ultra and light and prefer the light...FWIW.

If the forum members who received a donation could post up a first hand accounting of their thoughts it would be appreciated and I'm sure others would also like to know besides me stating how much we like them.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

When the ice is on, I fish almost everyday, and besides the usual equipment (pole, auger, bucket) the one thing I wouldn't fish without is my Marcum. Until now...

I was one who PM'd K2 for these strike indicators and have to admit, I just thought it was another flashy piece of equipment that I thought I "may" use. Definitely not the case now. I've tried many different types of wire indicators, spring bobbers, and such.. all of which failed. They broke, fell off to easy, didn't detect bites like they should etc.. I had my doubts and so they sat in my bucket until I felt I really needed them. It wasn't until we were at Strawberry a few weeks back and my brother had one of the indicators from K2 on his pole, and I asked "Why would you have THAT on for such big fish, can't you just see the bite?" And his reply really got me thinking. He said "Yeah, you can see when they bite and run, but what if they just nose your bait, how would you know?" I laughed! I have a fish finder, it tells me when the fish are there. So I thought. I always assumed that unless the fish actually is on the flasher, and then you feel the bite, it wasn't interested. I reluctantly threw my indicator on, and thought let's give this a whirl! :roll: 

What a game changer! I could actually see movement on my line, that I would NEVER have noticed before! They would nose the bait, I'd see it. They would suck the bait, I'd see it, and was able to set the hook on a fish that would have just given my bait a taste test and ran. I was impressed!

So I left them on, and tried Pineview the next day. While sitting there watching my pole, the proof was solidified. I had missed a bunch of fish, and decided to watch my pole with an eagle eye. I seen fish on the screen, but they weren't biting. Sort of. They would come in, but my line never went down. It went UP! And only because of the indicators slight lift was I able to notice! I caught more Crappie that day than ever before!

I use to say I would never fish blind without my Marcum, but now I realize it only goes so far.. Now I will never fish without my finder AND THE STRIKE INDICATOR! Not only have they greatly improved the "sensitivity " of any rod they are on, they're extremely durable. From being doubled over from big trout to jammed into a bucket, these things are tough. They take the abuse, and are still as sensitive as the day they came out of the package. 

I'm sold! Hook, line, and indicator...


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I too PM'd K2 for a strike indicator with an especially heavy ice rod in mind. After one trip of not seeing anything on any other poles and yet having near constant visible action on the pole with the strike indicator, I'm sold. I love being able to use my heavier ice rod without sacrificing being able to see the hits. I've had extremely light rods in the past (that have worked nicely) but I was always worried about breaking them (and have a few times). These indicators provided me with a worry free solution. Yeah, they're freakin' sweet.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like Im going to be investing into these Indicators...
Thanks for the time u all have put into sharing bout these. Cause now Im sold on gettin me one... :grin:

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the third ice season that I have been using the Action Bite Indicators.
They are the best spring bobber on the market.
The cheap indicators that Sportsman's sells don't last very long before they are bent and not useable.
The Action Bite Indicators are very well made and hold up to a lot of abuse and continue perform well.

I gave Sportsman's the information as to how to contact Action Bite.
I hope that they follow up and order some.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

I was fortunate to receive a few of these from K2 and I have to say, these strike indicators are FANTASTIC. Hands down better than anything else I have tried. I am sold and ordering enough for the rest of my rods and to give a few to friends.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad you folks like the bite indicators for us hands down no spring bobber or other indicator comes close to these...been in touch with the couple that makes them and got some more for donations on the ice. Too bad here in Utah they don't readily stock them. I along with Grandpa D have tried to get Anglers Den and SW to carry them including we've both provided donated samples...just don't know the reason they're not carried here. Anywho...I'll continue to donate to folks we meet on the ice as we always carry a few spares and when folks ask about them I give them one...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I sure like mine!
Nothing else is even close.
It's worth going on line to get them.
http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Can I buy one through you K2?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> Can I buy one through you K2?


PM Sent...


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I too was one who PM'ed k2 about the indicators and have been more than pleased with the results. Last week I spent a couple days on Fish Lake catching some fish for the smoker then having a field day with the perch. I have my 2 pole permit and both poles were equipped with the Action Indicators, that is until one of the indicators had enough abuse and gave up the ghost. Needless to say the number of fish I caught on the rod with the indicator was at least 4x that of the rod without. Thanks for the link k2, I am in desperate need of a replacement.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Can you put the line in and out of the bobber or is it run through the bobber just like an additional eyelet? I have a hard time spending $10 on something I've never seen.

I have always used the spring-bobbers with the beads that you can put the line in or out of the eyelet. Kind of fragile, but effective. Would be worth it to have something a little more sturdy. 

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The eye is large enough for most lures to pass through it.
I only run my like through the indicator eye when I'm fishing. The rest of the time I pull the lure back out of the eye. 
Doing this keeps tension off the bobber when it isn't being used.
My thinking is that this will give more longevity to the spring bobber.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I also only have the line through the indicator while fishing. I dislike the indicators which make me undo my rig to get it out of the indicator. That is the one thing holding me back from buying an expensive indicator.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Packout said:


> Can you put the line in and out of the bobber or is it run through the bobber just like an additional eyelet? I have a hard time spending $10 on something I've never seen.
> 
> Thanks


Aren't they only $5?

Which weight/type do yalls use?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the medium.
It works well for Perch and Trout.

The light is just too light for me.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You're right, Huge. I thought it was $5 plus 7.50 shipping, but it is only $1.50 shipping. 

Grandpa, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I had found these strike indicators at one time in Utah when I first started ice fishing. But it only seemed like it was one seasonthey were at the stores. Not knowing I had just bought a couple, but then I could never find them again. I tried a few different setups between other indicators and poles. I always came back to my first pole setup which was a medium stiffness with the light strike indicator. Just as was pointed out you can see the mouthing and the bumping. I also noted the spring lifting up at times. What I like about this setup is that I have the sensitivity needed for ice fishing, but when I go to set the hook I don't have to have the pole end up over my head.

K2 was kind enough to send me some and I am very grateful. Thanks again!


----------

